# Suspenders??



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Check this site out. I use these to add suspenders to ALL my riding pants as well as work uniforms etc. Excellent company. Excellent suspenders!! Best of all, they won't chew up your gear like the clip kinds will!!

Walking Boss Button Suspenders


----------



## Neteni (Feb 25, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Check this site out. I use these to add suspenders to ALL my riding pants as well as work uniforms etc. Excellent company. Excellent suspenders!! Best of all, they won't chew up your gear like the clip kinds will!!
> 
> Walking Boss Button Suspenders


A nice collection, I need to remember it


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

How do I attach the buttons to the pants??


----------



## FIVEO (Nov 3, 2012)

Got mine at Walmart... Dickies brand I think for $15.....work great


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

the suspender buttons are a sort of rivet type deal. You poke one half of button assembly thru the inner part of waistband of the pants, insert & attach the button section to that. Requires light hammering to securely join the two sections.

I have these on pants (...both snow& work) have used them when I was gaining weight & getting a little too rolly polly for the pants! They have never pulled thru even with a Heavy load! 

The clip on kinds will shred your shredding gear! If you get new stuff every year? Then get the cheap ones! If you keep stuff longer than a season or want it kept in good shape? _Get the Carhartt!!! _


----------



## danny662boy (Feb 1, 2013)

I got the clip kind. They worked fine Saturday. Glad I got them


----------

